# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Μετάβαση σε BGP

## Achille

Παρακαλώ όσοι δεν είναι έτοιμοι να μας δώσουν ένα timeframe για να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε.

Ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να γίνονται μεμονωμένα από ορισμένους διακοπές της χρήσης OSPF, κάτι που δημιουργεί προβλήματα, μιας και οι χρήστες BGP είναι σε δυο Islands τα οποία επικοινωνούν με OSPF, με αποτέλεσμα οι χρήστες αυτοί να βλέπουν μόνο το ένα από τα 2 islands.

Εφόσον γίνει η σύνδεση των 2 islands (που είναι υπόθεση μερικών λεπτών) και προκειμένου να λειτουργήσουν σωστά οι κόμβοι με το BGP, θα διακοπεί το redistribution από OSPF-BGP από τα 2 σημεία που γίνεται τώρα, με αποτέλεσμα όσοι δεν τρέχουν BGP να μείνουν μόνοι τους, και ορισμένα paths που κόβονται από OSPF κόμβους να σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν.

Δεν νομίζω ότι όσοι έχουν βάλει BGP είναι διατεθιμένοι να περιμένουν πολύ ακόμα.

----------


## koki

Θα πρότεινα και μια επιλογή "είμαι μεν έτοιμος, δεν ξέρω δε αν και πόσο δουλεύει και τι θα προκύψει" καθότι πολλά είδαμε τα μάτια μας. ΔΕΝ είναι plug n play, φυσικά.

----------


## Achille

jismy δεν ρωτάμε για το αν θα δουλέψει, αυτό είναι σίγουρο, με επιστημονικά και πρακτικά δεδομένα. Λέγεται Internet.

Stick to the point.

----------


## koki

Το the point είμαι. Απλά είμαστε έτοιμοι (εδώ οι τριγύρω), αλλά δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι ψευδαίσθηση. Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ? Δεν ήταν σπόντα, απλός ρεαλισμός. 
Ετσι δεν μπορείς μεν να πεις "πανέτοιμος" αλλά δεν ξέρεις και αν θα είσαι ready to go σε 1 βδομάδα ή ένα μήνα.

----------


## Achille

Εννοείς ότι μπορεί να έχετε κάνει λάθη στο configuration? Αυτό είναι λογικό, και θα λυθεί σιγά σιγά.

Εφόσον δεν γίνει η πλήρης μετάβαση όμως, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να βρεθούν τα λάθη και να διορθωθούν.

Είμαι πανέτοιμος, σημαίνει ότι έχω βάλει BGP, και από όσο γνωρίζω, δουλεύει, συμεριλαμβάνει δηλαδή τις περιπτώσεις που λες.

----------


## Achille

Επίσης παρακαλούνται όσοι δεν είναι έτοιμοι να λένε και ποιοι είναι για να βλέπουμε τι impact έχουν στο δίκτυο, και κατά πόσον μπορούν να βρεθούν προσωρινές λύσεις.

----------


## pavlidisd

Εγώ το έχω έτοιμο εδώ και καιρό. Το βράδυ λέω να κατεβάσω το ospf μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους στον Πειραιά και να παίζει μόνο του το bgp.

Τώρα το τι θα γίνει δεν ξέρω...  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Εγώ το έχω έτοιμο εδώ και καιρό. Το βράδυ λέω να κατεβάσω το ospf μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους στον Πειραιά και να παίζει μόνο του το bgp.
> 
> Τώρα το τι θα γίνει δεν ξέρω...


Δεν θα βλέπεις κανέναν από bliz-dti και πάνω, παρόλο που τρέχουν BGP.

Για να τους δεις, πρέπει να συνδέσουμε τα 2 islands, και άμα τα συνδέσουμε, θα σταματήσουν να τους βλέπουν όσοι έχουν μόνο OSPF.

----------


## pavlidisd

Το ένα island έιναι το βόρειο κομμάτι (βριλλήσια κτλ...) και το άλλο εμείς του Νότου? 

Οπότε λες να μην το κλείσουμε το ospf ακόμα?

Ποιοι μένουν να κάνουν την μετάβαση για να συνδεθούν τα δύο islands?

----------


## koki

Eγώ, όπως και cha0s, painter, sinonick, όπως είχε δηλώσει και ο cha0s πρόσφατα, είμαστε ΟΚ. Το πόσο ΟΚ, θα δείξει, αλλά παλεύεται το ζήτημα.
Ο Painter δε αποκτά πιθανώς σύντομα linux router, οπότε και παίζει να γλυτώσουμε από το mrtd. Αυτά τα νέα από το δικό μας μέτωπο, τουλάχιστον όσο ξέρω εγώ.

----------


## Achille

> Ποιοι μένουν να κάνουν την μετάβαση για να συνδεθούν τα δύο islands?


Ουσιαστικά υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια διαδρομή για να συνδεθούν όλοι όσοι έχουν BGP πλέον. Ορισμένα κλαδιά πιθανόν να λείψουν μέχρι να αναβαθμιστούν.

Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του παρόντος topic, να δούμε ποιοι και πόσοι λείπουν, να βρούμε προσωρινές λύσεις σε όσους μπορούμε, να βοηθήσουμε τους υπολοίπους να αλλάξουν, και να δούμε πότε είναι εφικτό να γίνει η αλλαγή, έστω και χωρίς τις βέλτιστες διαδρομές.

----------


## Achille

Από αυτά που γνωρίζω εγώ, προβλήματα που έχουμε:

1) Ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου. Ο Acinonyx δεν είναι πλέον πάνω του, και ο Alexandros ζήτησε να τον κάνουμε multihop μέχρι να επιστρέψει σε κανένα μήνα, επομένως μπορούμε να βρούμε προσωρινή λύση.

2) Ο κόμβος του Ataraxos, ο οποίος σύντομα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε debian και δεν κόβει σημαντικό κομμάτι του δικτύου.

3) Το μυαλό του Papashark που δεν πρόκειτε να αναβαθμιστεί ποτέ. Οι κόμβοι του όμως έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ήδη, οπότε δεν μας πειράζει  ::

----------


## koki

Εμείς πάντως προς το παρόν από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει συνδεδεόμαστε με απρόθυμους προς BGP κόμβους για να βγούμε προς το AWMN. Χωρίς να κρίνω κανέναν από τους δύο, μάλλον τα islands δεν είναι δύο, αλλά είμαστε κάτι σε πολυνησία.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Απο μεριά μου είναι σχεδόν όλα έτοιμα, εκτος από ενα static route για έναν πελάτη μου. Βέβαια υπα΄ρχουν αυτή την στιγμή και 2 link κάτω (blade - ATIA) που πιθανως να ανέβουν το βράδυ. Αν γίνει η αλλάγη κατά της 10 το βράδυ με βρίσκει συμφωνο.

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> Ποιοι μένουν να κάνουν την μετάβαση για να συνδεθούν τα δύο islands?
> 
> 
> Ουσιαστικά υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια διαδρομή για να συνδεθούν όλοι όσοι έχουν BGP πλέον. Ορισμένα κλαδιά πιθανόν να λείψουν μέχρι να αναβαθμιστούν.
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του παρόντος topic, να δούμε ποιοι και πόσοι λείπουν, να βρούμε προσωρινές λύσεις σε όσους μπορούμε, να βοηθήσουμε τους υπολοίπους να αλλάξουν, και να δούμε πότε είναι εφικτό να γίνει η αλλαγή, έστω και χωρίς τις βέλτιστες διαδρομές.


Περιμένω τότε να δω τι θα γραφτεί σε αυτό το τόπικ και βλέπουμε για το πότε τελικά θα γίνει η διακοπή του ospf...

----------


## papashark

> 3) Το μυαλό του Papashark που δεν πρόκειτε να αναβαθμιστεί ποτέ. Οι κόμβοι του όμως έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ήδη, οπότε δεν μας πειράζει


To μυαλό του Papashark είναι εδώ και καιρό εκτός παραγωγής και δεν υποστηρίζετε πλέον. Άσε που όσα βγήκαν η εταιρεία τα απέσυρε ως προβληματικά....

----------


## Achille

> Εμείς πάντως προς το παρόν από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει συνδεδεόμαστε με απρόθυμους προς BGP κόμβους για να βγούμε προς το AWMN. Χωρίς να κρίνω κανέναν από τους δύο, μάλλον τα islands δεν είναι δύο, αλλά είμαστε κάτι σε πολυνησία.


jismy στη χειρότερη θα τους κάνουμε multihop ή tunnel και θα περάσετε.

----------


## Ataraxos

Εγώ το παλεύω το θέμα... θα προσπαθήσω μέχρι την Κυριακή να είναι έτοιμος ο router.
Όταν έχω νεότερα θα ενημερώσω.
Sorry για την καθυστέρηση  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Από αυτά που γνωρίζω εγώ, προβλήματα που έχουμε:
> 
> 1) Ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου. *Ο Acinonyx δεν είναι πλέον πάνω του*, και ο Alexandros ζήτησε να τον κάνουμε multihop μέχρι να επιστρέψει σε κανένα μήνα, επομένως μπορούμε να βρούμε προσωρινή λύση.


Αλητείαααααα!!!  ::   ::   ::  Θέλετε να με πετάξετε έξω βρε;;; Και βέβαια είμαι πάνω στο Alexandros ακόμη! Είμαι έτοιμος με το BGP (ήδη παίζει με τον γείτονα billgout) και περιμένω την αλλαγή και του Alex. Επίσης μίλησα πρόσφατα με τον spirosco για το αν θα μπορούσαμε να παίξουμε spirosco-jabarlee-acinonyx όλοι με multi-hop μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Alexandros.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

προ 5 λεπτων διαπίστωσα ότι ο πειραιας κατέβασε το Ospf?

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμμμ.. Εγώ διαπίστωσα ότι εκτός από το OSPF κατέβασαν και το BGP;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Αλητείαααααα!!!    Θέλετε να με πετάξετε έξω βρε;;; Και βέβαια είμαι πάνω στο Alexandros ακόμη! Είμαι έτοιμος με το BGP (ήδη παίζει με τον γείτονα billgout) και περιμένω την αλλαγή και του Alex. Επίσης μίλησα πρόσφατα με τον spirosco για το αν θα μπορούσαμε να παίξουμε spirosco-jabarlee-acinonyx όλοι με multi-hop μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Alexandros.


My bad τότε. Νομίζω ο ysam πρέπει να μας δώσει κανένα config για multihop.

Πάντως αν δεν παίξει το multihop, υπάρχει πάντα η δυνατότητα να γίνετε 1 AS όλοι μαζί και να παίξετε iBGP μέχρι να επανέλθει ο Αλέξανδρος  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι κάπου "κόβει" το bgp. Να τι παίρνω εδώ κάτω:



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.2.4.0/24      10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 i
*> 10.2.8.0/24      10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 i
*> 10.2.12.0/24     10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 405 888 1351 72 240 ?
*> 10.2.13.0/24     10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 405 888 1351 72 i
*> 10.2.14.0/24     10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 1569 1338 i
*> 10.17.118.0/24   10.17.118.201            0             0 276 i
*> 10.17.119.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 i
*> 10.17.120.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 736 i
*> 10.17.121.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 633 i
*> 10.17.122.0/24   10.32.46.20              0             0 3210 i
*> 10.21.253.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 2514 i
*> 10.21.255.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 2514 2523 i
*> 10.23.24.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 1057 841 i
*> 10.23.25.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 1057 i
*> 10.23.26.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 633 2125 i
*> 10.26.122.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 913 i
*> 10.26.123.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 405 888 1351 i
*> 10.26.125.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 913 144 ?
*> 10.30.40.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 1057 841 34 931 37 1397 ?
*> 10.31.176.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 i
*> 10.32.46.0/24    0.0.0.0                  0         32768 i
*> 10.32.49.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 3390 i
*> 10.37.57.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 1057 841 34 i
*> 10.37.58.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 1057 841 34 931 37 i
*> 10.37.59.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 1057 841 34 931 i
*> 10.42.43.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 702 i
*> 10.42.44.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 i
*> 10.46.75.0/24    10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 533 715 1569 i
*> 10.80.182.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 i
*> 10.80.183.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 405 i
*> 10.80.184.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 550 i
*> 10.80.185.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 i
*> 10.80.189.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 1540 1790 i
*> 10.80.190.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 92 405 888 ?
*> 10.87.182.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 280 1433 i
*> 10.87.183.0/24   10.17.118.201                          0 276 616 1286 123 i
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόλις έμεινα έξω από το AWMN για ένα μήνα.. Ο spirosco έκλεισε το OSPF.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

edit
υπομονή Acinonyx

----------


## ysam

MultiHOP



```
(host1) -IGP-> (Host2) --IGP-> (Host3)

(AS1)-----------BGP------------> (AS3)
```

Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι έχουμε routing σωστό (IGP) px OSPF και κάνουμε redistribute bgp (και μόνο αυτό όχι το ανάποδο)

Φτιάχνουμε στο bgp ένα peer από το AS1 στο AS3 λες και ήταν directly connected. 

Βάζουμε σε κάθε neighbor το πόσα hops μακριά μπορεί να είναι ο απέναντι
neighbor x.x.x.x ebgp-multihop 2 <----- 2 hops max.

Βλέπουμε αν ανέβηκε το bgp peer μας με sh ip bgp sum και πόσα routes πήραμε. 

Πήνουμε μια γουλιά καφέ για να ιρεμήσουμε αφού τελικά ήταν τόσο εύκολο..  ::  

Το redistribution του bgp στο ospf το κάνουμε για να δώσουμε στον καιμένο τον ενδιάμεσο (host2) routing για να ξέρει που να στείλει και αυτός τα πακέτα του και αυτά που είναι δικά του αλλά και αυτά που παίρνει από τους άλλους και είναι transit.

Αν ο host2 έχει δικό του ip block τότε αρκεί να το ανακοινώσουν ο AS1 και ο AS2 (εντολή network x.x.x.x/24 στο bgp)

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.. 

Ευχαριστώ,

-Γιάννης

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Που πήγε ο βορράς?

----------


## spirosco

Γιαννη απο μεριας μου εβαλα αυτο για τον router του jabarlee:



> ! spirosco-jabarlee
> neighbor 10.34.61.204 remote-as 34
> neighbor 10.34.61.204 capability dynamic
> neighbor 10.34.61.204 capability orf prefix-list both
> neighbor 10.34.61.204 ebgp-multihop 2


To προβλημα ομως που προκυπτει ειναι οτι χανω ετσι τον b52 ο οποιος παιζει μονο με bgp.

Παραθετω τα ospd.conf και bgpd.conf:




> ! -*- bgp -*-
> !
> hostname bgpd
> password awmn
> enable password awmn
> 
> router bgp 1286
> bgp router-id 10.17.119.1
> network 10.17.119.0/24
> ...





> ! -*- ospf -*-
> !
> ! OSPFd configuration file
> !
> !
> hostname ospfd
> password awmn
> enable password awmn
> service advanced-vty
> ...


Και μια ακομη ερωτηση. Σε κομβο με δυο routers τι τροποποιηση χρειαζεται το configuration της quagga?

----------


## pavlidisd

Ακόμα δεν κατέβασα το ospf,το κατεβάζω τώρα...

Κάντε τον σταυρό σας  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Μόλις έμεινα έξω από το AWMN για ένα μήνα.. Ο spirosco έκλεισε το OSPF.


Υπάρχει και back door.

Αρκεί ο Βασίλης (Billgout) να βάλει πιάτο και να πάψει η quaga του να σνομπάρει το σεμνό και ταπεινό Ciscάκι μου.

Εεεεε Βασίλη, ακούς ;

----------


## Achille

Φασίστες  :: 

Acinonyx μην ανησυχείς ρε, θα φτιάξουμε το multihop.

Αμα δεν παίξει, υπάρχουν και τα tunnels (παλία μου τέχνη κόσκινο...).

----------


## spirosco

Το multihop παιζει  ::  

Το ζητημα ειναι να σταματησει πλεον ο Δαμιανος να κανει redistribution απο ospf->bgp και το αντιστροφο.

----------


## Achille

Τον Acinonyx τον βάλατε peer?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Με φασιστικό τρόπο  ::  έκοψα και το ospf με τον capvar,από ότι φαίνεται οι ρουτερ του ανταποκρινονται

----------


## pavlidisd

Λοιπόν έχε γεια ospf... Σπύρο έχεις κλείσει το ospf σε hook,stelio?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Βρε παιδια βλέπετε routes απο βόρια?

----------


## pavlidisd

Δυστυχώς κάτι δεν έχει γίνει σωστά στον Νάσο.

Θα κοιτάξω να δω πως θα διορθωθεί.

----------


## pavlidisd

```
pavlidisd:~# ip route ls 
10.80.181.176/29 dev eth3  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.80.181.177 
10.80.185.240/29 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.80.185.242 
10.80.184.232/29 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.80.184.233 
10.80.184.64/29 dev eth2  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.80.184.65 
10.80.184.80/29 via 10.80.184.234 dev wlan0  proto zebra equalize 
10.80.184.0/26 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.80.184.2 
10.23.26.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.26.123.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.26.122.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.26.125.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.17.122.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.17.121.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.17.118.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.2.4.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.2.12.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.2.13.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.2.14.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.87.183.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.46.75.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.80.183.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.32.46.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.80.182.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.80.189.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.80.190.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.80.185.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.21.255.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.21.253.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.38.117.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.31.176.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
10.42.44.0/24 via 10.80.185.243 dev eth0  proto zebra equalize 
default via 10.80.184.68 dev eth2 
pavlidisd:~#
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει αλλά δεν λειτουργεί Mauve.  :: 

Σπύρο αν μπορείς βάλε κ ένα για μένα στο BGP. 10.34.61.235

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

που κολλήσαμε τώρα?

----------


## spirosco

Με τον jabarlee ειμαστε ηδη connected με bgp. Μενει ο acynonix.

Βασιλη αν ειναι λαθος η ΙΡ που δηλωσα πες μου να τη διορθωσω.



> ! spirosco-acynonix
> neighbor 10.34.61.235 remote-as 1979
> neighbor 10.34.61.235 capability dynamic
> neighbor 10.34.61.235 capability orf prefix-list both
> neighbor 10.34.61.235 ebgp-multihop 2


Απο Πειραια βασικα μενει να κοπει το ospf και στον Προφητη Ηλια. Papashaaaaaark  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Χαμός με τα posts.  ::  Χρειάζομαι την IP του router σου προς τον Αλέξανδρο, Σπύρο. Η δικιά μου είναι σωστή.  :: 

edit: 10.34.61.220 αυτή πρέπει να είναι έτσι;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πωπω, παμε καλα! Να θυμάστε παιδιά, βραδυ μπηήκε το bgp  ::   ::   ::  [/b]

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Επι τροχάδιν:



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute 10.30.40.55
traceroute to 10.30.40.55 (10.30.40.55), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns (10.32.46.31)  82.461 ms  10.786 ms  10.442 ms
 2  gw-capvar.capvar.awmn (10.17.118.201)  20.901 ms  12.616 ms  7.771 ms
 3  gw-capvar.b52.awmn (10.42.44.73)  6.399 ms  6.403 ms  7.585 ms
 4  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  7.917 ms  7.788 ms  6.385 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn (10.17.119.206)  13.484 ms  12.143 ms  10.210 ms
 6  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  20.833 ms  14.221 ms  14.522 ms
 7  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  17.919 ms  13.436 ms  14.493 ms
 8  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  14.469 ms  16.830 ms  19.372 ms
 9  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  25.522 ms  20.363 ms  16.378 ms
10  * gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  23.203 ms  16.296 ms
11  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  27.611 ms  20.625 ms  28.795 ms
12  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  18.524 ms  18.195 ms  18.884 ms
13  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  31.069 ms  20.335 ms  24.242 ms
14  * gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  21.104 ms  25.707 ms
15  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  20.148 ms  22.942 ms  33.196 ms
16  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  27.551 ms  28.186 ms  22.820 ms
17  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  21.061 ms  22.078 ms  26.838 ms
18  * gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  154.494 ms  80.420 ms
19  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  33.086 ms  26.241 ms  25.417 ms
20  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  30.424 ms  22.504 ms  25.827 ms
21  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  38.514 ms  31.210 ms  25.608 ms
22  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  26.919 ms *  160.843 ms
23  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  154.370 ms  70.115 ms  38.659 ms
24  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  27.478 ms  28.652 ms  29.820 ms
25  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  29.699 ms  35.636 ms  30.084 ms
26  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  40.879 ms  34.493 ms *
27  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  107.358 ms  29.318 ms  166.661 ms
28  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  30.131 ms  88.534 ms  79.743 ms
29  10.42.43.84 (10.42.43.84)  129.988 ms  111.376 ms  41.159 ms
30  gw-mauve.koem.awmn (10.2.8.141)  32.472 ms  34.028 ms *
```

----------


## Cha0s

Παιδιά εμείς εδώ κάτω τα χάσαμε όλα...

O Ripper δεν ξέρουμε που είναι και τι έχει κάνει με τον Router του, ο Ifaistos λείπει εκτώς αθηνών και από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρουμε τι παίζει...

Κοινώς όπως είπε και η Jismy είναι πολλά να νησιά...

Any ideas?

----------


## Acinonyx

Το multi-hop δείχνει να παίζει μιά χαρά.  ::  Ας κάνει μόνο ένας redistribute το BGP στο OSPF (εγώ-jabarlee-spirosco?).

----------


## Achille

Δεν παίζει καθόλου μια χαρά αν είσαι πάνω από 1 hop μακριά.

Ο λόγος είναι ότι ο router του Αλέξανδρου δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει τα πακέτα που του έρχονται, ακόμα και αν όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο παίζει σωστά.

Πρέπει λοιπόν κάπως ο router του Αλέξανδρου μέσω OSPF να ειδοποιηθεί για το best path και τι να κάνει τα πακέτα. Κοιτάζω να δω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να περαστεί στο OSPF η πληροφορία του πόσα ASes μακριά είναι κάποιος κόμβος.

----------


## nkladakis

Το απόγευμα έβλεπα μονο 25 δίκτυα, τωρα 50, το bgp sum γεμιζει σιγα - σιγά  ::  
Μέχρι το πρωί θα είμαστε ΟΚ  ::

----------


## Achille

Θες να δεις τα αποτελέσματα; Χαμήλωσα το κόστος στο link με jabarlee, δηλαδή έκανα simulate το μοναδικό gateway για τον Αλέξανδρο:



```
traceroute to spirosco.ns.awmn (10.17.119.141), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  aias.achille.awmn (10.47.130.244)  0.220 ms  0.146 ms  0.147 ms
 2  gw-achille.ysam2.awmn (10.47.130.114)  4.368 ms  3.975 ms  5.151 ms
 3  gw-ysam2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.68)  242.519 ms  317.978 ms  153.397 ms
 4  10.37.56.85 (10.37.56.85)  59.037 ms  34.157 ms  64.951 ms
 5  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  82.564 ms  98.143 ms  76.222 ms
 6  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  149.912 ms  190.569 ms  117.603ms
 7  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  152.946 ms  145.733 ms  162.760ms
 8  ns1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.141)  227.830 ms  180.837 ms  253.238 ms
```

Εδώ καλά. Ας πάμε τώρα λίγο πιο μακριά, στο Mauve



```
traceroute to 10.2.8.62 (10.2.8.62), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  aias.achille.awmn (10.47.130.244)  0.341 ms  0.166 ms  0.142 ms
 2  gw-achille.ysam2.awmn (10.47.130.114)  3.989 ms  3.126 ms  2.436 ms
 3  gw-ysam2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.68)  21.644 ms  30.339 ms  25.217 ms
 4  10.37.56.85 (10.37.56.85)  57.539 ms  136.412 ms  106.644 ms
 5  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  78.128 ms  144.658 ms  169.710 ms
 6  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  109.456 ms  110.530 ms  114.772ms
 7  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  106.997 ms  114.540 ms  187.002 ms
 8  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  156.570 ms  203.414 ms  173.093ms
 9  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  126.987 ms
```

Και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## nkladakis

στον router του Αλέξανδρου δεν έχουμε access? Θέλει μνήμη σαν του Σωτήρη.?

----------


## Achille

Υπάρχει πάντα η λύση να κάνουμε από 2 tunnels ο καθένας και να κάνουμε ένα τριγωνάκι να παίξει μια χαρά.

Και ο Αλέξανδρος να μιλάει με έναν από όλους, και τα πακέτα του να κάνουν λίγο τραμπάλα στο link με jabarlee για να φτάσουν στον Acinonyx ή τον spirosco. Οι άλλοι θα παίζουν άψογα.

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πότε υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύει το multihop...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πρέπει λοιπόν κάπως ο router του Αλέξανδρου μέσω OSPF να ειδοποιηθεί για το best path και τι να κάνει τα πακέτα. Κοιτάζω να δω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να περαστεί στο OSPF η πληροφορία του πόσα ASes μακριά είναι κάποιος κόμβος.


Αυτό δεν γίνεται αυτόματα με το redistribution του BGP στο OSPF; Πάντως το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο από το Νότο. Από την δική μου πλευρά και εγώ και ο Billgout που είναι 2hop μακρυα δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να βγούμε προς Βορρά.

edit: Άκυρο! Έχεις δίκιο! Δεν περνάει τίποτα..

----------


## Alexandros

Χωρίς να το εγγυούμαι, επειδή βρήκα έναν 2611ΧΜ με αρκετή μνήμη, ισως το ΣΚ να μπει στη θέση του 1711 και να κλείσει η τρύπα. Πάντως μέχρι να γίνει αυτό συνεχίστε ελεύθερα τα multihop. Αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη εντολή που θέλετε να βάλω στον router πείτε μου.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Αλέξανδρε εύχομαι να βάλεις το router σου το καινούριο το Σ/Κ γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω το multipath δεν μας βγαίνει. Δυστυχώς για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο αυτός που κάνει redistribute στο OSPF φαίνεται να χρεώνεται το routes που κάνει redistribute.  ::

----------


## Capvar

Μήπως πρόβλημα υπάρχει γενικά προς jabarlee;;



> Tracing route to 10.37.57.252 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ns.capvar.awmn [10.17.118.6]
> 2 2 ms 2 ms 5 ms 10.42.44.73
> 3 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.17.119.65
> 4 *  * * Request timed out.
> 5 * * * Request timed out.


Το trace πάει spirosco και μετά τπτ...

----------


## koem

Επίσης, αν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, ο Alexandros μπορεί να ρίξει για λίγο τον κόμβο του. Να δοκιμάσουμε και τις εναλλακτικές διαδρομές...  ::

----------


## Achille

Αλέξανδρε αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πάντως έχω ένα Cisco που κάνει και BGP και vlans και routάρει 100mbit traffic.

90e το πήρα, WRT το λένε  :: 

Το multihop δεν παίζει σωστά, θα βάλουμε tunnel  ::

----------


## Achille

Έκανα shutdown το multihop και τώρα βγαίνουμε από koem-mauve. Θα μιλήσω με τον Αλέξανδρο και τον spirosco να δούμε τι λύση θα βρούμε, και πόσο προσωρινή θα είναι.

----------


## Achille

To AS 274 στέλνει λάθος network:



```
*> 10.0.0.0         10.26.123.74                           0 715 533 1540 92 616 274 i
```

Με την εντολή network x.y.z.w/24 βάζουμε το Class-C που μας ανήκει, όχι 10.0.0.0

Ας το διορθώσει κάποιος παρακαλώ.

----------


## ysam

Φοβερή ευκολία?

----------


## koki

Πάντως μετά μη μας φωνάζετε που δε θα παίζει έγκαιρα το bgp μας :/ 
Για να παίξει το bgp μας πρέπει να εκβιάσετε κάποιον να συνδεθεί μαζί μας να δούμε άσπρο AWMN (όπως μέρα).

Πάντως εχτές φτάναμε μέχρι το μισό τουλάχιστον Νότο. Δεν ξέρω από εκεί και πέρα αν είχαν πέσει λινκς ή αν ήταν θέμα routing.

----------


## koem

Πρόβλημα:

Ο κόμβος μου (#702 koem) έχει BB link με Manolis και MauVe. Από τον drinet που μπαίνω με vpn φτάνω ως τον Manolis:

_
C:\Documents and Settings\TEO>tracert http://www.manolis.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.manolis.awmn [10.23.25.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
2 93 ms 98 ms 94 ms debach.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
3 97 ms 99 ms 91 ms gw-drinet.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
4 104 ms 99 ms 108 ms gw-nvak.dti.awmn [10.14.145.97]
5 154 ms 126 ms 179 ms gw-dti.dermanis.awmn [10.37.56.85]
6 * 136 ms 227 ms gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.65]
7 167 ms 119 ms 301 ms gw-jabarlee.jacobs.awmn [10.23.24.241]
8 165 ms 157 ms 178 ms gw-ap.manolis.awmn [10.23.25.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\TEO>_

---------------------------------------------------------------

Επίσης ως τον spirosco, με τον οποίο συνδέομαι μέσω mauve:


_
C:\Documents and Settings\TEO>tracert http://www.spirosco.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.132]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
2 130 ms 124 ms 143 ms debach.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.133]
3 159 ms 169 ms 189 ms bbr.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.132]
4 131 ms 96 ms 97 ms gw-drinet.cslab.awmn [10.2.13.102]
5 130 ms 105 ms 108 ms gw-top.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.86]
6 499 ms 120 ms 148 ms ns.mew.awmn [10.32.46.31]
7 168 ms 408 ms 830 ms gw-capvar.capvar.awmn [10.17.118.201]
8 767 ms 209 ms 217 ms gw-capvar.b52.awmn [10.42.44.73]
9 502 ms 152 ms 165 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
10 416 ms 379 ms 201 ms http://www.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.132]
_

Αλλά... όταν πάω να φτάσω στον κόμβο μου, βγάζει:

_
C:\Documents and Settings\TEO>ping 10.42.43.1

Γίνεται Ping στο 10.42.43.1 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 10.37.57.65: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό υπολογιστή προορισμού.
_

TI ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ;

----------


## Achille

Έχει πέσει ο κόμβος σου προφανώς.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έπειτα από άπειρες δοκιμές αφού είμαι τυχερός να βρίσκομαι στην τρύπα του BGP νομίζω πως βρήκα τη λύση πως να παίζει το multi-hop.  :: 

Σπύρο και Μανώλη προσθέστε τα παρακάτω στο ospfd.conf:


```
router ospf
 redistribute bgp route-map bgp

access-list bgp deny 10.34.61.0/24
access-list bgp permit any


route-map bgp permit 10
 match ip next-hop bgp
```

Μία δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.

----------


## paravoid

> Έπειτα από άπειρες δοκιμές αφού είμαι τυχερός να βρίσκομαι στην τρύπα του BGP νομίζω πως βρήκα τη λύση πως να παίζει το multi-hop. :D
> 
> Σπύρο και Μανώλη προσθέστε τα παρακάτω στο ospfd.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> router ospf
>  redistribute bgp route-map bgp
> 
> ...


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η "match ip next-hop" θέλει IP από πίσω, όχι acl.
(αλήθεια, τι προσπαθείς να κάνεις;)

----------


## Achille

Δεν έπιασα και το σκεπτικό, μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις Acinonyx?

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάει με acl. Θέλω να κάνει ο καθένας redistribute τα routes που δεν έχουν next-hop έναν από τους 2 άλλους. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάθενας κάνει redistribute μόνο τα external routes που πραγματικά έχει και όχι όλο το BGP.

----------


## Acinonyx

ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!! Μόλις το δοκιμάσαμε με το Μανώλη και δείχνει να παίζει κανονικά. Μπορεί κάποιος έξω από το τρίγωνο να το δοκιμάσει;

----------


## Achille

> Πάει με acl. Θέλω να κάνει ο καθένας redistribute τα routes που δεν έχουν next-hop έναν από τους 2 άλλους. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάθενας κάνει redistribute μόνο τα external routes που πραγματικά έχει και όχι όλο το BGP.


Ναι το κατάλαβα στην πορεία  :: 

Από cslab:



```
traceroute to spirosco.ns.awmn (10.17.119.141), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-cslab.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.100)  3.844 ms  7.316 ms  3.739 ms
 2  debach.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  4.217 ms  3.468 ms  5.010 ms
 3  gw-drinet.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  14.095 ms  26.371 ms  46.286 ms
 4  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  23.525 ms  32.008 ms  22.888 ms
 5  gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85)  47.448 ms  65.204 ms  17.966 ms
 6  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  55.785 ms  87.866 ms  64.966 ms
 7  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  198.266 ms  125.323 ms  104.083 ms
 8  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  65.803 ms  165.552 ms  171.065 ms
 9  ns1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.141)  122.303 ms  133.139 ms  158.862 ms
zebra:~# traceroute acinonyx.ns.awmn
traceroute to acinonyx.ns.awmn (10.2.16.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-cslab.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.100)  4.004 ms  3.019 ms  3.751 ms
 2  debach.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  3.963 ms  6.720 ms  3.690 ms
 3  gw-drinet.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  140.012 ms  890.368 ms  44.848 ms
 4  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  43.007 ms  14.568 ms  18.885 ms
 5  gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85)  26.560 ms  35.611 ms  54.222 ms
 6  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  36.627 ms  74.884 ms  121.245 ms
 7  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  110.197 ms  55.063 ms  37.869 ms
 8  lynx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.1)  50.202 ms * *

--- lynx.acinonyx.awmn ping statistics ---
30 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 66% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 49.5/177.9/575.9 ms
```

Με τέτοιο link τι βλέπεις όμως... δεν ξέρω  ::  Εκτός αν είναι θέμα routing που χάνει τόσα πολλά πακέτα...

----------


## koem

ΔΕΝ έχει πέσει ο κόμβος μου! 

Αν δεις στο mrtg http://mrtg.mauve.awmn/10.2.8.131_10.2.8.131.html , τα interfaces του router μου παίζουν κανονικά.


Και όχι μόνο αυτό... Μπήκα με ssh στον κόμβο του manolis, και από εκεί με ssh στο 10.42.43.65 και μπήκε μια χαρά! Κατευθείαν ssh στο 10.42.43.65 δεν πιάνει...

Κάτι άλλο γίνεται...

----------


## Acinonyx

Αχ βρε Αχιλλέα.. Παίζεις με τον πόνο μου. Το λινκ που έχω με τον Alexando είναι από τα καλύτερα στο AWM

----------


## Achille

Χμμμ ε προφανώς τότε κάτι πρόβλημα έχει ο router του Αλέξανδρου (αφού σου το έκανε και παλιά). Τώρα τι ακριβώς...beats me.

Κάνε NAT  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> ΔΕΝ έχει πέσει ο κόμβος μου! 
> 
> Αν δεις στο mrtg http://mrtg.mauve.awmn/10.2.8.131_10.2.8.131.html , τα interfaces του router μου παίζουν κανονικά.
> 
> 
> Και όχι μόνο αυτό... Μπήκα με ssh στον κόμβο του manolis, και από εκεί με ssh στο 10.42.43.65 και μπήκε μια χαρά! Κατευθείαν ssh στο 10.42.43.65 δεν πιάνει...
> 
> Κάτι άλλο γίνεται...


Δημήτρη, κάτι είναι αχταρμάς στο router σου γενικώς:
μια wlan0 και η eth3 είχαν τις ίδιες ip. Μετά από συνεννόηση με το Σπύρο άλλαξα τις Ip (έβαλα αχρισιμοποίητο subnet), αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνεις ένα καλό review στο router σου.
Και κάτι άλλα περί κεραιών, ας τα πούμε σε pm

----------


## ysam

@Acinonyx

Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκεύτεσαι.. 

clap clap.. ωραίος.. I 

-Γιάννης

----------

